# stanoz omnitrope hgh dosage??!



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi people

advice needed

i have sum stanoz omnitrope hgh and was going to run a low dosage of zenik test sus 350 alongside.. I have been advised to take 0.7ml of growth four times a week and 1ml of test twice a week,could i get away with 1ml of test a week as im not looking to throw loads of weight on just good clean muscle and lose couple lbs of fat..am going to run the growth for 5/6 months.. Also how do i know how many i/u s im taking.. Any good advice appreciated


----------



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

Anybody? I've tried googling this but cant seem to get an answer,also need to work out iu per ml??


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

sandoz you mean

first of all what concentration have you got ?


----------



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

miczelx said:


> sandoz you mean
> 
> first of all what concentration have you got ?


Yh meant sandoz

its a 6,7mg/ml cartridgre pre mixed

concentration 20 iu per ml


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You have been advised by someone to run 2.1iu (ml x 3 to get iu) of GH 4 times a week? Can I ask what this person explained to the reason for this? This dose and frequency in my opinion would give you virtually nothing it certainly would not give you lean muscle, now if you was taking that dose every day you would get more not much more but more...


----------



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> You have been advised by someone to run 2.1iu (ml x 3 to get iu) of GH 4 times a week? Can I ask what this person explained to the reason for this? This dose and frequency in my opinion would give you virtually nothing it certainly would not give you lean muscle, now if you was taking that dose every day you would get more not much more but more...


The person i got it from advised that,how much would u reccomend And wat about the test alongside?


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

jonesy85 said:


> Yh meant sandoz
> 
> its a 6,7mg/ml cartridgre pre mixed
> 
> concentration 20 iu per ml


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

miczelx said:


> 6.7mg/ml = 10iu per ml , not 20iu
> 
> 3iu pharma grade GH will be good dose


How much fluid is it mixed with? I was under the impression from the above posts that it is 6.7mg in 1 ml of fluid is this correct?


----------



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> How much fluid is it mixed with? I was under the impression from the above posts that it is 6.7mg in 1 ml of fluid is this correct?


It is a pre mixed cartridge i will try post a picture of the box up as it does say 20 iu per ml on


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pscarb .. Iv been trying to send a pm bu I can't find it as I would like to pick your. Brain with posting loads on here ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jonesy85 said:


> It is a pre mixed cartridge i will try post a picture of the box up as it does say 20 iu per ml on


If there is 1ml in the vial which it will say and at 6.7mg per ml then you are correct it is 20iu per ml, miczex is incorrect saying it is 10iu per ml......



scottbourn said:


> Pscarb .. Iv been trying to send a pm bu I can't find it as I would like to pick your. Brain with posting loads on here ?


you are a new member and cannot send PM's at the moment


----------



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

Cant post pic on my phone but if u google sandoz omnitrope 6,7 the fourth image is the bk of the box


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah sorry for some reason i though my simpelx (10mg) is 15iu but just had quick look and its 30iu lol


----------



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

So how much in ml should i be takng per day,and how much iu does it equal


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

2iu = 0.1 ml

so if you plan to run i.e. 4iu a day you need 0.2ml

5day on 2 days off in my opinion

jab first thing in the morning and dont eat for at least 30min


----------



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

miczelx said:


> 2iu = 0.1 ml
> 
> so if you plan to run i.e. 4iu a day you need 0.2ml
> 
> ...


Ok mate thanks would u say 4 ml is a big enuff dose?

Also how much test should i run with it zenik test sus 350?


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

4iu not 4ml mate , 4iu of human grade gh is good dosage , ofcourse if you can affrod you can do more

if your test is legit 2ml a week is plenty


----------



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

miczelx said:


> 4iu not 4ml mate , 4iu of human grade gh is good dosage , ofcourse if you can affrod you can do more
> 
> if your test is legit 2ml a week is plenty[/quote
> 
> Yh ment iu am bit dislexic lol will stick with 4 iu per day 4 days week and 1ml of test twce a week,sound ok? Also i have a good supplier so getting more is not an issue


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

It's 1.5ml in a bottle which is 30ius. I'm running it at 5ius per training session. It's seems decent stuff.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am confused now guys.......how many MG is in the premixed pen in total? How much per pen not per ml......


----------



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> It's 1.5ml in a bottle which is 30ius. I'm running it at 5ius per training session. It's seems decent stuff.


nah i have the cartridge which is pre mixed nd bigger than the vials i think


----------



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

and wat about the test alongside


----------



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

jonesy85 said:


> nah i have the cartridge which is pre mixed nd bigger than the vials i think


and how come u use after training?thought first thing in morn was best time?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Best injection times.

Before meal 1

PWO

B4 Bed

Non are that much better or worse than the other....

1shot of test is just that 1 shot of test no one on here can tell you if this is enough as we do not know you......try it and see

You should in my opinion for general health benefits dose 2-3 iu per day.......but I am confused by what is in these vials and how many ml's are in them.....


----------



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Best injection times.
> 
> Before meal 1
> 
> ...


Ok mate thanks for that

i'm a bit confused as well tbh as so many diff opinions


----------



## jonesy85 (Jan 29, 2012)

And i'm gunna go with 1ml of test twice a week


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> I am confused now guys.......how many MG is in the premixed pen in total? How much per pen not per ml......


The pre mixed is 6.7mg per ml and there is 1.5ml therefore it's 10.05mg per pen.


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> The pre mixed is 6.7mg per ml and there is 1.5ml therefore it's 10.05mg per pen.


I am tempted to try some of this myself, have you tried other Chinese GH, how do they compare? I've used hyge and on ansomone but interested in this GH just not too much info online about it?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

How did you get on with the Omnitrope guys?

I went to sort my Humatrope supply out today, and was told that there was going to be a change to Omnitrope, basically due to cost as it is slightly cheaper.

Not complaining as growth is growth at the end of the day, but just wondered how you fared with it.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

..I'm picking these up at the weekend and could do with some help as now I'm confused. What mark on a normal slin pin would be 3iu as this will be my dose/day of the omnitrope. I'm getting the same 6.7mg/ml 1.5ml 30iu cartridges. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Anybody able to help with the above? Brain can't work this out.?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I have now changed brands from Humatrope, over to Omnitrope. There are 5 amps per box with each amp containing 15iu of growth. 1 box equals 75iu of growth in total.

So, there is 1.5ml of pre-mixed fluid in 1 amp at 15iu of GH. Using an orange insulin pin, this would equate to 150 units in total. (not to be confused with IUs)

Therefore my maths says:

50units on an orange pin = 5iu of GH

25 units on an orange pin = 2.5iu of GH

Hopefully, I've got this right ...


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

dt36 said:


> Well I have now changed brands from Humatrope, over to Omnitrope. There are 5 amps per box with each amp containing 15iu of growth. 1 box equals 75iu of growth in total.
> 
> So, there is 1.5ml of pre-mixed fluid in 1 amp at 15iu of GH. Using an orange insulin pin, this would equate to 150 units in total. (not to be confused with IUs)
> 
> ...


Yes that is correct.

The original poster is talking about the 1.5ml pens, 30iu, 6.7mg per ml thus 10.05mg per pen.

As for dosage I'm unsure I've heard many mixed opinions on how much should be run. I have been told 2iu a day. I personally fell 4iu a day 5x a week would be ideal - depends on your goals.


----------

